# tyo pro porsche



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

I still cant find any info on this color combo..(the white front-end)I have seen red and green but never white..it also has the original black brass chassis..i know its legit I got them from the original owners daughter.








ps its for sale if anyone is interested..


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

rare color combo indeed. too bad it has all the rogue decals and a broken windshield. the original decals aren't in all that great of shape either. that said, should still be a valuable car.


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

The windshield is NOT damaged in any way and I think the vintage decals add to the originality.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Its not the holy grail of Tyco-pros, But its a nice piece. For my own collection i`d get rid of all the decals, Clean it and add aftermarket factory look decals. By the time I die, they`ll have yellowed & everything will look original. BTW, The car is worth 20-45 as-is depends on the buyer....jm2cw!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> Its not the holy grail of Tyco-pros, But its a nice piece. For my own collection i`d get rid of all the decals, Clean it and add aftermarket factory look decals. By the time I die, they`ll have yellowed & everything will look original. BTW, The car is worth 20-45 as-is depends on the buyer....jm2cw!


$20-45 for a short nose/rare color combo with black brass chassis?
I don't think so.. ill keep it.


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

stirlingmoss said:


> $20-45 for a short nose/rare color combo with black brass chassis?
> I don't think so.. ill keep it.


I wasn`t trying to purchase your car. Just giving you an honest opinion. I own two in that color combo & I have all the other short nose versions. The black drop arm chassis is the worst of the tyco-pro series. If you think its worth boat loads of money, put it on ebay!


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

vickers83 said:


> I wasn`t trying to purchase your car. Just giving you an honest opinion. I own two in that color combo & I have all the other short nose versions. The black drop arm chassis is the worst of the tyco-pro series. If you think its worth boat loads of money, put it on ebay!


I understand what you are saying and appreciate your opinion but would you sell yours for 20-45.00?...(by the way I would like to see yours)
like me probably not.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*:thumbsup:COOL CARS:thumbsup:*
There a handful for sure but a lot of fun to drive.:wave:

gt40


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

How much do you want?


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

rdm95 said:


> How much do you want?


Don't know? Make me an offer..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Ok.. thanks anyways then


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

stirlingmoss said:


> The windshield is NOT damaged in any way and I think the vintage decals add to the originality.


OK, so I stand corrected on the windshield, but old beat up non original decals do NOT add to the originality or the value.
jco


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

hifisapi said:


> OK, so I stand corrected on the windshield, but old beat up non original decals do NOT add to the originality or the value.
> jco


.
I think he was using the term as to the *origins* of the car... That these decals were added long ago... Possibly, even when the car was brand new the day it was purchased*/*acquired ...

I have cars from 50+ years ago, that I put decals on and they are worth more to me than a Cond 10 car... It would take a lot of money to pry those cars away, while I'm still alive... 

Value has a definition that is extremely difficult to reach out and snatch with our hands, but I see what you're saying...

I have seen these colors on the Porsche before, but in a completely different paint scheme... Have never seen this style prior to this posting...

Just my thoughts, which have no value at all... He will tell us what he means...

John
.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> I think he was using the term as to the *origins* of the car... That these decals were added long ago... Possibly, even when the car was brand new the day it was purchased*/*acquired ...
> 
> I have cars from 50+ years ago, that I put decals on and they are worth more to me than a Cond 10 car... It would take a lot of money to pry those cars away, while I'm still alive...
> ...


You nailed it!! Thank you!


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## smokinHOs (May 30, 2006)

*Tyco Pro and other vintage cars...*

Hmmm.. Value? Line said before.. Who cares?

Here's what I find cool. Sure a mint collection of cars in boxes and stuff is nice, but it's cars like the ones the OP share that Ardmore interesting to me nowadays. While guys are chasing mint examples, I like to add cars like this that add originality and start conversations.. Cars like that should be in every collection. You want to see a bunch of mint cars, buy a book.. You want to see true ho history hold that short nose Porsche in your hands. Don't get me wrong I have a ton of mint cars but I also have a bunch of hacked, decaled, and raced cars that still get track time. Cool Porsche. I have a bunch of tyco pros and haven't seen that combo.. 

Marc


----------

